# Search and other menu bar items are inactive?



## gwar9999 (Jan 16, 2007)

I noticed the other day that when I go to the Edge menu some items work (help, settings, what to watch, apps) but other items on the menu bar do nothing when I press "ok". I even restarted the Edge and the problem persists. On the menu bar I have Search, Tivo+, YouTube, Amazon Prime Video and Netflix and pressing "ok" on any of them does nothing though I can use the "apps" menu to get to the individual apps but "search" isn't available.

Anyone else experience this or better yet know how to fix it?


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Is your TiVo connected to the internet? Seems like maybe it’s not.


----------



## gwar9999 (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. Yep, it's connected to the internet. I'm watching YouTube right now from the menu -> apps. However, the "YouTube" on the menu bar is greyed out along with the others as I mentioned. I can live without the YT/Amazon/Hulu/Netflix/Tivo+ menu bar items not working but not being able to search is problematic. Interestingly, pressing '5' from the menu (the assigned shortcut for 'search') doesn't do anything either.


----------

